# Mexico Beach Question



## ATL2Destin (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello, 

I am headed to Mexico Beach this weekend and wanted to know if anyone has ever fished the Car Bodies there. Also, where is a good place for me to Sabiki some bait? 

Also, How far offshore are the Car Bodies?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 14, 2015)

The car bodies is the name of a large group of artificial reefs. I think there are over 100.
About 6 1/2 miles from the canal entrance.

This will help.

http://mbara.org/mexico-beach-artificial-reefs.cfm


----------



## ATL2Destin (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks. I had printed out the reef locations to punch a few into my GPS.

Is the bottom fishing good in the area? I know snapper and grouper will be open this weekend.


----------



## mlbowfin (Oct 14, 2015)

good luck with those grouper @ 6.5 miles out.. we caught a few 45+ miles out but had to get thru the plethora of snapper and really pin point our drop..


----------



## ATL2Destin (Oct 14, 2015)

Okay, so scratch Grouper off. I usually fish out of Destin and have caught plenty of legal Grouper & AJ's within 10 miles out-In about 80 ft of water.


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 15, 2015)

You'll be in about 65 feet there.
If you get grouper, they will tend to run small.
I usually hook at least 1 goliath when I'm there and just try to get most of my line back.
Lots of grey (mangrove) snapper and trigger fish. Lots of lane snapper.
Fish off the bottom 8 to 10 feet. If your right on the bottom grunts will strip your bait immediately.
Boat positioning will be critical.


----------



## Capt Brandon (Oct 15, 2015)

There has been red tide at the car bodies that last 3 weeks. I think its starting to clear up now though. It mostly killed smaller fish; I haven't noticed any red snapper or grouper floating.


----------

